# Urgent Suggestion D5100 Vs D3200 .



## Hrishi (Mar 16, 2014)

*Sony Alpha A58 DSLT*

Hi Folks ,
Going to buy a new DSLR today , however I am stuck in the dilemma whether to go for Nikon D5100 or Whether to go for D3200.
Getting them for same price .

As far as photography experience is concerned , I am a total newbie in it.

I need pictures with excellent color and details , even in low light. 

Also , whether it will be wise to buy it from Online stores like Flipkart or should I go to nearest shop/mall/outlet of Nikon/Canon for purchase ??? Which will be cheaper ?? if shop , then which ones ? Croma/Reliance Digital/etc ??

Thanks.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2014)

I have used D3200 and it a decent DSLR but since I haven't used 5100 so can't compare. Still my vote goes to 3200 on my personal experience.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2014)

Purchased Sony DSLT A58k for 34k


----------



## nac (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats... Please share you view about the camera, you're the first one in this forum (up to my knowledge) have bought this cam and share your work in photography thread...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2014)

WOHOOO congo mate on your purchase


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2014)

congrats ...it was fast


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2014)

nac said:


> Congrats... Please share you view about the camera, you're the first one in this forum (up to my knowledge) have bought this cam and share your work in photography thread...



Thanks mate. I am definitely looking forward to writing a review on it , unfortunately I don't have enough experience on DSLR , rather photography itself .
And yeah this purchase was a completion of my this year's resolution. Had mentioned it in one of the threads for 2014 resolution . Made my mind to purchase a DSLR yesterday ,( a sudden thought ) , and here I am . 
Thanks , Shadow and Sujoy.

You would find me lurking in the photography threads , in a while. 

BTW ,* if anyone in Delhi wants to have a look at this "Sony Alpha A58" before purchasing or wants to write a review on it , let me know.*


----------

